# DIY Arrow fletching stripper???????



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I didn't like the Norway Zip Strip. In fact I ruined more arrows with it than anything else except a potato peeler. I use a pocket knife with a lockable blade. The sharp edge to cut away as much as I can without digging into the arrow. The back edge which has square corners, is used for cleaning the residue off. The back edge has never damaged the carbon on my arrows.

You can also use a copper pot scrubber, but it takes a lot more elbow grease than the pocket knife.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Rip off the old fletchings and wipe off the residue with acetone. You need to wipe with acetone anyway before glueing new fetching. Don't soak shafts!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

I use a dull knife. Dont use a sharp one because you will dig into the carbon very easily


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree on the dull knife. I use an old serraded knife that I dulled heavily, works good.


----------



## RageHard (May 10, 2014)

I pulled apart a dog nail trimmer and use half, works a treat


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

vegetable peeler


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been using the Saunder Pro stripper. It works great an you don't even need to put dollar bills in its G string.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

dull box knife...lay it almost flat against the shaft to limit cutting the shaft.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

RageHard said:


> I pulled apart a dog nail trimmer and use half, works a treat
> 
> View attachment 2539002


Clever. I have a few - will give it a try!


----------



## Blackbear74 (Aug 29, 2011)

I use a utility knife with a dull roof blade in it. Works great!


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Dull box cutter. Just keep the angle of the blade around 20'


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

RageHard said:


> I pulled apart a dog nail trimmer and use half, works a treat
> 
> View attachment 2539002


i use a box cutter with a blade shaped like 1/2 of this toenail clipper after heating wraps with a hair dryer, works real well!!


----------



## jim570 (Jan 23, 2006)

I use a pair of kids scissors. Use the sharp edge to cut the vane and remove most of the glue. Use the back edge of the blades to finish.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

Those cheap copper dish scrubbies work really well to take old glue off


----------



## idw (Feb 4, 2015)

+1 for the Saunder Pro stripper, refletched 12 doz arrows without any shaft damage, and they sell replacement blades.


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

Blackbear74 said:


> I use a utility knife with a dull roof blade in it. Works great!
> View attachment 2541625


^ this


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't have a photo, but I took an old chisel and a chain saw file (round).
I filed the middle of the chisel at an angle so there is a half circle.
Slide it along the arrow shaft and the vanes peel right off.
It's what I had in my shop at the time and it works great.


----------



## sevignyjoe (Jan 12, 2006)

I took a dull wood chisel and ground a half moon in it works great.


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

All the above work good for getting off the vanes. I use the back side (square edge) of the utility knife blade to scrape off the last of the glue. It won't cut into the carbon like the knife-edge will. 

Go


----------



## josh1974 (May 25, 2014)

potato peeler here also


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Old wide blade screw driver & ground it to an angled taper like Norways & it works great.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

I have an old Buck 110 knife that I broke the tip off of years ago. Now I use only for scraping arrows. I keep it just sharp enough to remove the old fletching and glue, but not sharp enough to damage my shafts.


----------



## Cjpiazza (Feb 25, 2014)

I just tried the dull roof blade and it was the best thing I've done yet. Removed almost all glue and vane in one swipe.


----------

